# Any one use this meat grinder????



## danbono (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi All Has any one had any experience using this meat grinder? It is TSM #10. I will be using IT for small 5 lb batches of Italain sausage. How is IT as a sausage stuffer? I'm a NewBee at this!!!!

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/64106.html

Thanks Dan

PS I'm between this one and a Lem #8


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 12, 2012)

You would be better off with the LEM.

You can use the grinder as a stuffer, remember if you do dont use the blade or plate when stuffing. Looks like you have a stuffing plate (kidney plate)

A dedicated stuffer is better.

Good luck


----------



## couger78 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's another good deal to consider:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267

All these grinders can double as a 'stuffer'—but that is definitely NOT the strength nor the intent for these units.

Most home sausage-makers get separate stuffers—it makes the whole process MUCH easier, less frustrating, and considerably more efficient than using the grinder as a stuffer.

This stuffer is a great bargain & highly recommended by many:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-Vertical/H6252

I use it for smaller batches (5 pound or less). Prior to getting one, I did use my _grinder for stuffing_ (
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






).

Night & day difference.

Kevin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

I used my LEM #8 as a stuffer one time. Did a coarse grind, then removed the blade and plate, inserted the kidney plate and for my liking it was too mushy...If you are only going to be doing small batches from time to time another grinder might be ok, in conjunction with a sausage stuffer.


----------



## rexlan (Jun 12, 2012)

Those grinders are almost identical to Harbor Freights that cost $59.  I have one and it doe an excellent job on the grind ... terribly (as they al do) as a stuffer.


http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-meat-grinder-99598.html

I bought this stuffer from Grizzly and it is the same as the others at less money ... made by the same people in China!

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-Vertical/H6252

Don't be fooled by the plastic/nylon gears ... heavy duty and it works perfectly.  So with what you have saved now you can buy both!


----------



## driedstick (Jun 12, 2012)

I just ordered the LEM stuffing kit that comes with enought casings and seasoning to do 60lbs and a book and a 5lb Lem Stuffer from Everything kitchens for 154.00 and it had free shipping cant beat that I had a coupon for5.00 off too. should be to me any day know cant wait.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 12, 2012)

driedstick said:


> I just ordered the LEM stuffing kit that comes with enought casings and seasoning to do 60lbs and a book and a 5lb Lem Stuffer from Everything kitchens for 154.00 and it had free shipping cant beat that I had a coupon for5.00 off too. should be to me any day know cant wait.


They are great people - I have been dealing with them for years.


----------



## sam3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dan, check your inbox.


----------



## bubbonehead (Jun 13, 2012)

That looks just like my Sam Baere grinder. Mine has served me very well but I've never used the stuffer attachments. It's on my "to do" list.


----------



## slownlow (Jun 13, 2012)

rexlan said:


> Those grinders are almost identical to Harbor Freights that cost $59.  I have one and it doe an excellent job on the grind ... terribly (as they al do) as a stuffer.
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-meat-grinder-99598.html
> ...


I'm with you, I have the exact same grinder and stuffer.  Can't beat the price and for the 5 lbs batches I do every couple of weeks, it works out. 

Also if you're worried about the harbour freight grinder, they offer a 2 year warranty for $20( I believe that was the cost)  anything happens bring it back to harbour frieght and they will give you a new one on the spot, off the shelf.


----------



## couger78 (Jun 13, 2012)

slownlow said:


> Also if you're worried about the harbour freight grinder, they offer a 2 year warranty for $20( I believe that was the cost)  anything happens bring it back to harbour frieght and they will give you a new one on the spot, off the shelf.


Having some type of warranty with most  Harbor Freight purchases is smart.

In a grinder unit that _claims_ to crank out only 2lbs a minute, that's a lot of motor wear & heat generation for a 10 to 15lb batch.

As long as one does smaller meat loads (less than 5), it should be fine.

Kevin


----------



## danbono (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi All So I'm guessing NO one has used the TSM # 10 grinder. Oh well just have to give It try myself.

Thanks Dan

PS I don't see a Kidney Plate listed . Can I still use as a stuffer for sausage?


----------



## danbono (Jun 15, 2012)

You would be better off with the LEM.

*You can use the grinder as a stuffer, remember if you do dont use the blade or plate when stuffing. Looks like you have a stuffing plate (kidney plate)*

A dedicated stuffer is better.

Hi I'm confused. I E-mailed the TSM Co. about a stuffing plate/kidney plate for this meat grinder, and here is the answer I got.

*No, it does not come with a spacer, but you would put in the largest grinding plate in and stuff with that.*

*So then I would have to stuff thru the 5/16 grinder plate, Doesn't sound right to me, but what do I know I'm a Newbee.*
*  http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/64106.html*

*Another pic: http://www.sausagemaker.com/6410610electricmeatgrinder.aspx*

*Thanks Dan*


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 15, 2012)

You can always buy a kidney plate for it.

~Martin


----------



## danbono (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Martian  So I CAN'T stuff unless I have a Kidney plate, what does the Kidney plate look like?

Going to check some websites and see what the Kidney plate is/look likes.

Thanks Dan


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Dan,

I just happened to remember that I've got a thing that should work for you.
It came with one of the manual grinders that I have, it's made to work just like a kidney plate.
If you want it, I can send it to you so you don't have to buy a kidney plate.


~Martin


----------



## danbono (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Martin Thanks for the offer. Let me see how things go with what comes with the stuffer..I may be able to pick up a plate locally if I need one.

I find it *strange*   that the TSM meat grinder comes with 3 stuffing tubes and NO spacer/kidney plate. Using the coarse 5/16" grinding plate while stuffing seems redundant and will give my sausage finer texture.YUK!!!!

Dan

PS I can always spring for stuffer.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 16, 2012)

That will work with a plate with big holes, you'll want to leave out the knife and it won't grind again.
Let me know, and I can put this thing in the mail, no big deal, I'm never going to use it.



~Martin


----------



## boykjo (Jun 16, 2012)

you can also stuff with one of these

#30  in the pic







heres a link on plates

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116665/using-kidney-plate-for-stuffing


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 16, 2012)

boykjo said:


> you can also stuff with one of these
> 
> #30  in the pic
> 
> ...



Yep, that's exactly what I'm going to send him, if he wants it.


~Martin


----------



## danbono (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Martin

#30 looks like the knife? is that right? Another question what is a Kubbe attachment? I'm thinking it just might be for Middle Eastern Sausage.

Thanks Dan


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 16, 2012)

It's 3 sided like the knife, but it's flat and not sharp.
It keeps the auger centered just like a kidney plate.

The kudde attachment is for making the hollow meat/grain tubes for making kudde.


~Martin


----------



## danbono (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All found this on the NET inn a review of another grinder, looks like a knockoff of mine.This may cure my spacer problems for stuffing.Let me know what you think?

Now, as far as a sausage stuffer, the machine leaves a bit to be desired. The manual is confusing and the machine doesn't really come with the parts to make this an easy job.

Here is the issue - the auger, or feed screw as it is technically called (Part #8 in the manual), needs to have a grinding plate (Parts #10-14) inserted in order to be supported. Without the grinding plate the auger lays on the bottom of the tube where the sausage comes out, which is called the head (Part #7) so you get metal rubbing on metal without a grinding plate.

Therefore, you have to have a grinding plate, which really slows down the amount of sausage that comes out. What many sausage machines use is a spacer, which is like a grinding plate, but only has two large gaps rather than a bunch of small holes for the sausage to squeeze through. The spacer supports the auger, but allows the sausage to freely move out of the head and through the sausage tubes and into your sausage casings.

*This machine doesn't come with a spacer. However, it does come with what is called a Kubbe Attachment (Part #13). This is meant to be used for Kubbe as you might have guessed, but unless you plan on making this Middle Eastern pastry like thing, you won't need it. With a little home engineering you can use it as a spacer.*

*Now, I am not recommening you do the following, because this will probably void your warranty and I don't want to be the one to make that happen. But, if you take an angle grinder or small saw you can cut the "nipple" off of the Kubbe Attachment and voila, you have a spacer. I tried this last night and made about 30 lbs of sausage .*

*Thanks Dan*


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 19, 2012)

I wouldn't do anything that will void the warranty.



~Martin


----------



## danbono (Jun 19, 2012)

OK I hear you Martin But if I do cut the Kubbe then IT should work? Now what to cut off, just the center part.

I don't know why cutting the Kubbe should void the warranty, it's only a waste. I'll run it by TSM before doing anything.

Thanks Dan

PS The grinder seems well made.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jun 19, 2012)

I started out using the exact same grinder couldn't kill it.  U can stuff with it!  What i did was buy a 3/8 hole plate ground my meat once then added seasoning then grind again through 3/8 as i stuffed!

You will start looking for a stuffer after about 6 months but it will work to start  with!  keep ur meet extremely cold!


----------



## danbono (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Good to know I CAN stuff with this grinder. The biggest plate is the 5/16 one, see how IT goes.I can always cut the Kubbe tube and used that as a spacer.. E-mailed TSM and there reply was IT won't void the warranty.

Thanks Dan


----------



## sam3 (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck Dan. Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## danbono (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi All Just finished stuffing 3 lbs of Bratwurst= 2 lbs Pork shoulder/1 lb Veal cubes and LEM seasoning pack.

Let me start for by saying it was a MAJOR "PIA" stuffing thru the largest grinding plate 5/16, for some unknown reason the grinder as you all know didn't come with a spacer/kidney plate.

I had to use a lot of arm strength getting the meat stumper in and out of the hole where the meat goes into the grinder. When I had to clean up the grinder, the plate was really suffed tight,no wonder why I had to put soooo much pressure on the meat stumper. Half way thru the process my wife said "we need a stuffer". I still have 5 lbs of Italian sausage to stuff after dinner. We both need a break!!!!.This time I'm cutting the use less Kubbe attachment and use that as a spacer, should make stuffing much easier. If not then onto a stuffer.

The Italian sweet sausage seasoning was to my wife's liking, she wasn't to happy with the Brat seasoning, to salty, we both DON"T use salt in our cooking.

To be continued.........

Dan


----------



## danbono (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi All "We don't need the stinkin spacer/stuffing plate". Line from a a famous old time movie, showing my age again.

Great news I cut the Kubbe thingy and used it as a spacer, worked GREAT, less then 10 minutes to stuff 5 lbs Italian sweet Sausage. The meat just flowed out of the grinder, finally got IT

right.

The second batch  2 1/2 lbs of the Italian I added chopped green pepers & white onions.. Can't wait to eat them
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks all for ALL the help, getting to this point!!

Dan

PS The hardest part of the whole process, was geting the natural hog casing onto the stuffing tube.











Kubbe thingy


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 21, 2012)

Sausage looks good!


You didn't leave the bushing in the kubbe attachment?
What's supporting the end of the auger?


Folks who are using the kubbe attachment for a kidney plate cut the boob off, but leave the bushing and supports in place to hold the auger.







~Martin


----------



## danbono (Jun 22, 2012)

Martin I guess nothing is supporting the auger, it has some wiggle to it.Is that going to be a problem?

 Let me tell it you was nite an day between stuffing thru the grinding plate and using the Kubbe thingy

Me and my wife could not believe how fast the meat was coming out of the grinder.

A couple of thoughts from my 1st sausage making

1. The shoulder was a lot of work, getting it ready for the grinder, next time boneless Pork Lion, might have to add some fat, but would be much less work.

2. Pre Tubed casing, although the casing was much easier to work with then expected.I had trouble getting IT on the stuffing tube.

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi All JUst grilled some of the Italian sausage on the grill. They were tasty but on the dry side,my wife said I over cooked them. I think IT was a combination of, not enough fat and some over cooking. Can't really tell much by the pictures?? Can you?

Thanks Dan


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, honestly, they do look overcooked and lean.


~Martin


----------



## johnnie walker (Jun 24, 2012)

Dan when you go to put the casings on the tube, you have to keep it lubed up with either water or I use no stick cooking spray.  Keeping some water inside the casing as you are putting it on also helps.


----------



## danbono (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi I did spray the stuffing  tube with Pam before putting on the casings. Some of the casings went on betteer then  others?

Thanks Dan


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 24, 2012)

How long did you soak the casings?
If they're soaked long enough, they'll slide on easily without any lube.



~Martin


----------



## danbono (Jun 25, 2012)

Martin The casings were soaking for quite a while.Guess I'll get better with experience. Grilled the Bratwurst patties yesterday, made sure NOT to overcook, still on the dry side just like the Italian sausage..More fat next time..I was thinking next time to use Pork Loin, but then I need to add lots of fat which is not easy to find around here.

Thanks Dan

PS With my made up spacer do see any problems with auger not being supported?


----------



## sam3 (Jun 25, 2012)

DanBono said:


> Martin The casings were soaking for quite a while.Guess I'll get better with experience. Grilled the Bratwurst patties yesterday, made sure NOT to overcook, still on the dry side just like the Italian sausage..More fat next time..I was thinking next time to use Pork Loin, but then I need to add lots of fat which is not easy to find around here.
> 
> Thanks Dan
> 
> PS Whit my made up spacer do see any problems with auger not being supported?


Dan,

Go with a Boston Butt. A nice meat to fat ratio.


----------



## danbono (Jun 25, 2012)

Sam Boston Butts are are not easily seen in my local supermarkets. What I do see is a boneless chunk tied up averaging around 5 lbs. Could be a BB? almost got one today at Targets.I really couldn't see the fat content.If my supermarkets have the shoulder they should also have the butts, same part of the hog..NO?

I did pick up 6 racks of Back Lion ribs/Baby Backs, they had them for $2.79 lb. Should have enough ribs for awhile.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Dan


----------



## sam3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dan,

If I don't see it at the Shop Rite, Pathmark or Stop and Shop. I go ask the butcher if he has any in the back and/or when will they be getting some in. Usually they do because they those boneless shoulder roasts that you just mentioned above.

Stop and Shop has the bone in Butts for @2.50/lb. But I usually get mine from Sam's Club in Budd Lake. It's much cheaper and they come in two packs.

Costco in Hackensack might be another avenue for you, but you'll have to become a member.

Good luck!


----------



## dkling2000 (Jun 25, 2012)

If you have a KitchenAide mixer, the meat grinder and stuffer attachments work well with small batches.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 25, 2012)

DanBono said:


> PS With my made up spacer do see any problems with auger not being supported?



Some folks run the auger un-supported, but I wouldn't do it because the auger can rub against the barrel.
It's definitely not a good idea when you've got an aluminum barrel.



~Martin


----------



## boykjo (Jun 25, 2012)

Boston butt is a shoulder. You have upper part of the shoulder which is the butt or pork shoulder and the lower part of the shoulder is the picnic shoulder. Together they make a whole shoulder

Joe


----------



## danbono (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi All "Boston butt is a shoulder. You have upper part of the shoulder which is the butt or pork shoulder and the lower part of the shoulder is the picnic shoulder. Together they make a whole shoulder"

That is what I was thinking about the shoulder, but I never see the "pinics" in the meat case. Does the picnics have a bone in like a hock at one end? I don't think so.

Today I was at a Walmart Super Center they had what they called shoulder picnics, but there was a bone like a hock.

 At times I think I see boneless roast all netted up for $2.49 lb, average weight 5 lbs..

OK then the Boston Butt/Picnic is on the left. I don't see a bone?

The BB/Picnic look  like has enough fat to make a good tasting sausage.

Thanks DanB

PS_   Wonder what my local supermarket does with the BB/Picnic's. going to ask them next time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




_


----------



## boykjo (Jun 26, 2012)

DanBono said:


> Hi All "Boston butt is a shoulder. You have upper part of the shoulder which is the butt or pork shoulder and the lower part of the shoulder is the picnic shoulder. Together they make a whole shoulder"
> 
> That is what I was thinking about the shoulder, but I never see the "pinics" in the meat case. Does the picnics have a bone in like a hock at one end? I don't think so.
> 
> ...


Your picture shows the picnic on the right. It has a bone that does look like a hock. You can make sausage out of both but the skin will have to be removed from the picnic.

The boston butt is on the left and it does have a bone called the blade.

Here it is removed







Joe


----------



## doctord1955 (Jun 26, 2012)

are you using a picnic shoulder?

Cuz a complete shoulder is half picnic and half butt!

in other words the cut the shoulder apart to make the picnic  and the butt!


----------



## doctord1955 (Jun 26, 2012)

srry joe ur post just showed up on my screen after i replied


----------



## danbono (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi All I'm looking for part the that has the most fat, for making sausage..Last time my1st try at making sausage I used the shoulder. The supermarket took out the bone, but IT was a major "PIA" removing the skin. The sausage came out on the dry side, needed more fat. I thought the other part of the shoulder would be much better. OK now the Boston butt/shoulder blade, is NOT the Picnic.

So the two parts make up the shoulder,wonder what the supermarkets do with the BB/Blade roast. ave to ask them next time.

Thanks Dan


----------



## boykjo (Jun 26, 2012)

The boston butt has more fat content and is the preferred cut for making sausage.... 70%-80% lean 30%-20% fat...... most people use the (boston butt/pork shoulder/pork roast) which are the same for making sausage. You can make sausage out of the cheaper cut of picnic but you will need to add fat and have more scraps left over (Bone,skin). You can make some cracklin out of the skin when using a picnic

Joe


----------



## danbono (Jun 27, 2012)

HI All

OK then so I had a 9 lb shoulder, would that contain both cuts, the boston and the picnic?

THanks Dan


----------



## rexlan (Jun 27, 2012)

DanBono said:


> HI All
> 
> OK then so I had a 9 lb shoulder, would that contain both cuts, the boston and the picnic?
> 
> THanks Dan


NO


----------



## boykjo (Jun 27, 2012)

Both cuts together will be called a whole shoulder. If you say the cut you had looked like it had a hock it was a picnic shoulder. here is a pic of what a boston butt/ pork shoulder/ pork butt from sams club. I just got a few butts for some country sausage and some hot dogs.......

Two to a pack







here is the blade cut out


----------



## danbono (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi All

Today I asked in one of my local supermarkets about the Boston/Blade roast, they said have them in the back to order. All I have to order all I have to do is go to the window and ask. Sounds good, we'll see when I need one.

I will take them a picture of what I want.

They really didn't know what a Packer was??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. They said that cut the fat part of the brisket and don't sell it, cause of all the fat.

I told him that is the best part.

*Boyjko: Wish I had all those Pork cuts in my area.Would have lots of choices*.

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi All

Well today I finally got IT* right*, ask the butcher at my local supermarket for a Boston Butt and low an behold out came a 5 lb Boston Butt. This one is going on the smoker, later when sausage making time comes around again. I will definitely use the Butt. The Butts were on sale for 1.79lb usually he said they were $2.49 lb. The shoulder was on sale for $0.99 lb

I asked why don't they put BB out in the meat case, he said they cut them up for Southern style ribs.

I ask about pork fat, if I need some more when making sausage, he said just ask it's free, he also said they sell pork fat, but it was the salt pork fat at $2.99 lb. The free ones sound much better NO salt
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Guy/Girls for ALL your help

Dan


----------



## danbono (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi All Here is what the Boston Butt looked like.

Thanks Dan


----------

